# Why horses are better than men...



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

my horse is a guy.
definitely acts like one sometimes lol.

of course I can cuss him out and, he don't say nothin' xD


----------



## kac7700 (Apr 20, 2012)

They don't complain when you're just not in the mood to ride that day


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

LMFAO^^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

horses are better them woman because they are not looking to spend money the only carrots they wont is once they can eat(just Brock up with GF)


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

No horse has ever sneaked off to another woman's barn. :lol:

Furthermore, perfect men don't exist, but perfect horses do.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Horses will wear whatever you buy them, and not complain about how "dumb and girly" it looks :rofl:


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Horses don't have headaches. They are always ready to be mounted. But they never complain if I ride another horse sometimes.

A horse doesn't talk.

Horses don't care if I have poop on my boots. They also don't mind if I sweat, or want me to clean up before a ride.

Horses don't expect me to remove my boots before I get in the saddle.

Horses are trainable.

If the horse gets fat, I reduce the feed.

Horses don't buy furniture, or complain if I buy another revolver. And they like their flowers to be edible.

Wait...what is this thread supposed to be about? Oh...better than MEN? :evil:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Sounds like some of you, folks, should seriously work on your BF/GF or husband/wife (depending on your gender).... :rofl:


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Well, I give men some creditably. They and horses share one vital thing that makes them easy for us women to use to our advantage.

They are both easily bribed by food :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

If a horse ****es you off you can round pen his ****.

You can massage his back without having to fight him off for a follow up.

They often listen when you are speaking to them.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

They don't have ex wives.

Yea, everyone can see were MY day is. Leaving work, going to the barn. Ohhhhhmmmmm


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Horses are always honest with you.

Horses aren't afraid to express how they feel.

Horses don't mind what speed you're ready for.

Horses don't criticize you or want more than you're giving them.

Horses don't mind a cuddle now and then. 

You don't have to dress to impress with horses.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I love mine both the same because they both are happy if they are fed, mounted and get a good nights sleep!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

AQHSam said:


> They don't have ex wives.
> 
> Yea, everyone can see were MY day is. Leaving work, going to the barn. Ohhhhhmmmmm


True Dat!


----------



## possumhollow (Apr 19, 2012)

Let's see.... horses don't complain if you ask them to wear pastel ribbons in their hair, they don't complain if you decide to sing along to the radio in the barn, and they generally love anything and everything you are eating as long as you share.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

They don't call you names or leave car parts all over your kitchen floor (even if they are to my 69 chevelle). they don't "forget" their socks and stink up the car with fungi boot feet. Or treat folded laundry like floor confetti when they can't find something. Or eat the cake you made special for your niece.
Although annie did break into the box I put her birthday cake in last year 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

They don't complain if you're too tired to ride, or if all you want to do is lay in the hay(bed) all day.

Currently having a Lupus flare and BF isn't happy that I don't feel like doing anything. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roljess (Oct 19, 2007)

they don't complain about your cooking... or cleaning skills. 
they don't mind when you're running a little late. 
they don't need presents, an apple or carrot is plenty.
they don't complain about all your stuff smelling like horses 
and they listen quite well without being judgmental or jumping to conclusions. 

*** THEY HAVE NO PARENTS THAT YOU STILL HAVE TO DEAL WITH (in-laws) :happydance:


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

Unless you are riding someone elses horse, in which case I would consider the owner the in law. xD

They just don't make me as angry as men do.

They won't goose me. (hopefully, although I dunno if a nip in the bum counts as a goose lol).

And I can nuzzle all I want without earning complaints of mushyness, girlyness, and taking up to much car/game/guy time because I want a nuzzle!

Oh and they totally smell better.

And they totally won't complain about what soap I buy.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Jessabel said:


> No horse has ever sneaked off to another woman's barn. :lol:
> 
> Furthermore, perfect men don't exist, but perfect horses do.


Well you haven't met me and you haven't met our horses. LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

There's no argument about leaving the toilet seat up :/


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Just turning things around a bit...

Mares are satisifed with 1 pair of shoes - or just barefoot...

Mares only live to around 30, so you aren't stuck with the same old mare your whole life...you can get a new young one when you are 30 and another young one when you are 60...

Mares don't know what shopping is...

Mares don't forget their purses, keys, sunglasses, pills, or heads...

Strange mares don't get bent out of shape if they see you peeing on a tree, barn, bush, tractor tire, fence post, or whatever else you might need to mark as your own...


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

roljess said:


> *they don't complain about your cooking... or cleaning skills. *
> *they don't mind when you're running a little late. *
> they don't need presents, an apple or carrot is plenty.
> they don't complain about all your stuff smelling like horses
> ...



NOT ENTIRELY TRUE!

Or at least Indie is an oddball. Her stall MUST be perfectly cleaned, or else she snorts and huffs to herself. If I DARE mix her oats wrong, then I get the glare of a lifetime. And MAY THE LORD HAVE MERCY ON MY SOUL if I am running late with said oats, you can hear her neighing at the house from each end of the street, istg. 
And sometimes I swear she is judging me by my every move in the saddle..

"Oh, do you NEED contact on my mouth right now?! Oh what?! We can't run a little bit? OH LOOK NOW; you're asking for a collected slow paced rack?! You're such a typical human not understanding I have needs for speed racking."

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

Tianimalz said:


> "Oh, do you NEED contact on my mouth right now?! Oh what?! We can't run a little bit? OH LOOK NOW; you're asking for a collected slow paced rack?! You're such a typical human not understanding I have needs for speed racking."
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:



See? This is why I don't ride mares. :rofl:


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

If my horse is not hitting the mark a slight nudge is all it takes to fix
my horse doesn't expect me to be entertained sitting in the couch
My horse knows it's fine to look like a bum at home but out in public it's fancy time


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

Tianimalz said:


> Horses will wear whatever you buy them, and not complain about how "dumb and girly" it looks :rofl:


Maybe not in words, but I have totally gotten a look that says "really?" loud and clear. Granted, it came from a mare and might have had Nothing to do with fashion.


----------



## Rancher6 (May 9, 2012)

Heres where I rank in my house with my wife:

1. Children
2. Horses
3. Dogs
4. Cat
5. Birds
6. Cows
7. Curable Lepers
8. Me
9. Incurable lepers.

And the beauty of it is, I don't care. :wink:


----------



## PaintGirl7 (May 27, 2012)

my mare and gelding are always there for me and sometimes i'll just spill my guts to them both while theyre on a lead line and just talking to them, they'll nudge me and i know some guys would never be there to just let me vent!


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

Why it would be easier/better being a horse:

If, as a mare, you are not in season (not in the "mood") you are not scolded for beating the crap out of the stud until he leaves you alone...

As a mare, you are expected to take care of your young for a set period of time, and then they are kicked out of your care and never have to worry about them leeching as young adults...

As a stud, you don't have to worry about the mares fighting over you, you'll get to them all eventually :wink:

As a mare, while pregnant, you can be left alone for a while and don't have to hear the stud complaining about your "moodiness."

As a mare, you are not confined to peeing in one spot. You are on an even playing field with the geldings/stallions and can pee wherever you please...

As a mare, you are also on the same playing field as the males when it comes to farting/pooping and you don't have to be embarrassed for it...

As a mare, you are not considered a hussy for being bred to a different stallion each year, but instead it is considered diversifying your potential offspring...

As a stallion, you can breed as many mares as you like and are never expected to pay child support/alimony...

Did I miss any? :lol:


----------

